# Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...



## Cashout (Dec 31, 2012)

*Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Might be the wrong forum but I want to get as many eyeballs on this as possible.

I am doing research on the the application of HGH in otherwise healthy males. 

I've never used HGH myself but I am considering it and have a standing script for Nutropin AQ @ 5.4iu/1.6 mg daily.

Now, I really have no motivation to use HGH I'm just really curious as to the effects. 

So, I'd like to hear some personal experiences from long term users.


----------



## DF (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I've been taking 2iu 5on 2 off since April of 2012.  My goals for the Gh were for recovery, anti aging & fat loss.  I have commited to taking Gh for 1 year to judge the effects.  I was hopeful that it would help with my joints & some tendonitis issues.  

What I've noticed since taking the Gh:
1.  My skin looks better.
2.  It has helped with fat loss.  I have not done any cardio at all since starting Gh & I'm eating anything & everything.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Ive been on riptropins now for almost two years. I have not taken more then 2 weeks off at a time. Ive done 5iu almost every shot. Ive done 5 on 2 off...3 on 4 off. eod...e3d...ive done 10iu every second day instead of 5iu ed..shit Ive just really played around with it alot. I prefer the 5 on 2 off or the 10iu eod. Those seemed to make me feel the best.

what Ive noticed is that my skin looks better. It hasnt done shit for my gray hair (which has gotten remarkably worse in 2 years and thats not blaming the gh). My joints feel as good as they did when I was 19. Ive never had joint issues though. As far as fat loss goes it def helps keep me leaner but only if I stay strict to my diet which is less then 100 carbs a day. If I eat taco johns or start to stray from the diet then I def notice in my gut that im cheating to much. I believe it has helped my muscles recover faster then normal as I rarely get soar from working out and I do work out...not text all dam day.

I am down to my last 2 kits now but Im contemplating ending my run as I just dont feel that its really worth the money it costs. Anavar leans me out alot better then gh but doesnt have the same benefits as gh thats for sure. Idk I will proly pick up 5 more kits lol

I havnt been accurately diagnosed by a doc yet but I am a paramedic and I have ran 15 lead ekgs on myself and my strip shows that I have LVH (left ventricular hypertrophy) but I am not convinced that is from the gh more then it is from the gear. 

however if I had that script I would jump on it...especially for a guy in your age bracket


----------



## Cashout (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Df and Cobra - thanks for taking the time to detail your experiences.

Some of the things that you two mention are interesting to me. I am not interested in gaining any more muscle or being any learner but the anti-aging aspects of HGH you mentioned are particularly interesting to me. That is what I am trying to explore and define for my own use should I make the move in that direction.

I know everyone reacts differently so these type of inputs help me stratify a range of potential benefits that are useful in helping me determine if I want to pursue HGH.

Again guys thanks for taking the time - much appreciated.

Any other experiences out that that anyone will share?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I'll toss-in my $.02 

Ran generic blue-tops for 6 mos back in 2010-2011. 2 IUs per day, 7 days. Little by way of increased leanness but did notice some benefit to recovery.

Presently running 3.3 IUs / 7 days Rips & have been for 3 mos. Much better experience in terms of efficacy & quality. Biggest bump for me was in sleep (as in I can now actually fall asleep even though I still wake repeatedly at night). Recovery is improved, and I would concur some fat loss / leanness. I get a bit of CTS on occasion, but nothing debilitating. 

Good thread idea, Cash.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Do you think the difference in what you are feeling is related to the increase in dosage or perhaps just the duration that you've used the drug?



NbleSavage said:


> I'll toss-in my $.02
> 
> Ran generic blue-tops for 6 mos back in 2010-2011. 2 IUs per day, 7 days. Little by way of increased leanness but did notice some benefit to recovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 1, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Cashout said:


> Do you think the difference in what you are feeling is related to the increase in dosage or perhaps just the duration that you've used the drug?



I tend to think its a combination of a higher quality / purity as compared to the generics I had run previously as well as the slightly higher dose.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

This is a great thread. I want to live for a very long time - and if GH can help me do that then i have no issue with taking it. Thanks for starting this line of questioning....


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



sfstud33 said:


> This is a great thread. I want to live for a very long time - and if GH can help me do that then i have no issue with taking it. Thanks for starting this line of questioning....



I agree with you.  And I glad the guys that chimed in did, because I respect their views......


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I've been using it for almost three years pretty much without any time off. I am now doing 2iu every other day. I use it for anti-aging only and feel it works pretty good for that...keeps the mid-section slimmer also


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I've been using GH for about 7 months
Now. Started with 2 iu's and a couple of 
Months ago took it up to 4 iu's. 
initially my purpose was for the anti aging
Bennifits then I decided to up the dose
And see what kind of muscle gains I
Could achieve. 
Within the first few weeks the fat loss
Was amazing!! I literally ripped up
Like I was dieting for a compitition. 
Ok not that extreme but you get the 
Point. No cardio, just super clean diet
2ius Hgh and I was using some Tren E. 
I've always had some hip pain, probably
Due to the extreme amount of weight 
I've lifted with my legs over the years
Along with lower back issues. Lower 
Back being tight and stiff. 
When I jumped up to 4 iu's shortly after
Hip pains gone, lower back feels wonderful
Idk if it was going to 4 iu's or just the
Duration of being on the GH that made 
Me feel better but either way I like it. 
Other benefits, better skin, hair grows 
Super fast, sleep better, I recover
From workouts very quick, hardly  ever
Sore. 
I'm glad I started using it, it's made me 
Feel much better and I think I'm beginning
To look a bit younger. I'm looking forward
To the results at the 1 year mark. 
I plan on staying on continually for
Atleast a few years. 
Oh and btw over the holidays since 
Thanksgiving I've been eating like a total
Pig, everything and anything. Even late 
At night. And I'm still lean. 
If I ate like this with out GH there is
No way I'd still be able to see my abs
And amazingly I can.


----------



## SAD (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I'll be the bad guy.  I've been running growth for the past 3.5 months, at 5iu/non-training days, 10iu training days, and besides slightly improved recovery and intense dreams(slightly better sleep), I've not noticed anything else.  No improvement in joint pain, no fat loss,  no better pumps or fullness, nothing else.  I've committed to run this experiment for 8 months, because I realize that it takes time, but as of right now I wouldn't do it again.  I would like to have enough to really experiment with it, as in running 20iu/day for a few months, or blasting it for two week intervals 10/20/30/40/50/60/70/60/50/40/30/20/10iu per day, but that gets too expensive too fast and I'd wind up too divorced.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



SAD said:


> I'll be the bad guy.  I've been running growth for the past 3.5 months, at 5iu/non-training days, 10iu training days, and besides slightly improved recovery and intense dreams(slightly better sleep), I've not noticed anything else.  No improvement in joint pain, no fat loss,  no better pumps or fullness, nothing else.  I've committed to run this experiment for 8 months, because I realize that it takes time, but as of right now I wouldn't do it again.  I would like to have enough to really experiment with it, as in running 20iu/day for a few months, or blasting it for two week intervals 10/20/30/40/50/60/70/60/50/40/30/20/10iu per day, but that gets too expensive too fast and I'd wind up too divorced.



That's sad, Sad. You should be seeing some
Better results. Everyone's body does react
A bit differently though. For me fat loss
Was almost immediate. Although they say
GH is long term before you may see
Any descent results. What brand are you 
Using?


----------



## SAD (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Started with 3 kits of elitropins, then ran 3 kits of rips, then 1 kit of hyges, then back to rips for my last 3 or so.  I have a 126iu kit of serostim sitting in my fridge, but I'm going to hold off on that until I finish my rips and use it to transition to hyges.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Here is the thing - there is very little empirical clinical research on the application of growth hormone outside of the prescribed FDA applications for the drug.

The one study that is often cited was done in 1990 under very suspect parameters. Its authors reported that the users of HGH, on average, saw a 14% reduction in cumulatively measured body fat and an 8% increase in cumulative muscle mass. 

The results of this study have never been successfully replicated in more than 20 years. So, we are left to wonder about the validity of those results.

On the anti-aging front, however, there are a number of studies that demonstrate the efficacy of HGH in older (65+ years old or older) untrained men and women. Again, however, those results were all achieved in aged populations.

In my conversations with HGH users, the results are a mixed bag and the confounding variables are numerous. Most of the subjects with whom I've spoken are also using AAS along with the HGH. Most users also indicate that they also adopted some new diet regime while using the HGH. So, again, it is difficult to determine what benefit is actually related to the application of HGH.

So, I'm still searching for some conclusions...



SAD said:


> I'll be the bad guy.  I've been running growth for the past 3.5 months, at 5iu/non-training days, 10iu training days, and besides slightly improved recovery and intense dreams(slightly better sleep), I've not noticed anything else.  No improvement in joint pain, no fat loss,  no better pumps or fullness, nothing else.  I've committed to run this experiment for 8 months, because I realize that it takes time, but as of right now I wouldn't do it again.  I would like to have enough to really experiment with it, as in running 20iu/day for a few months, or blasting it for two week intervals 10/20/30/40/50/60/70/60/50/40/30/20/10iu per day, but that gets too expensive too fast and I'd wind up too divorced.


----------



## SAD (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I can tell you that I didn't change my diet one bit, and I blast/cruise, so there's no inconsistency there either.  I've basically been able to judge the growth almost individually, and FOR ME, it's not all its cracked up to be.  As a powerlifter that's not using for anti-aging, my main goals are fat loss (without having to diet, it's hard as fuck to stay strong on a diet) and hyperplasia (which could take years to recognize.  I'm conflicted because I want to believe its working well and is worth the money, but looking objectively at my results thus far, I'm not convinced.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



SAD said:


> I can tell you that I didn't change my diet one bit, and I blast/cruise, so there's no inconsistency there either.  I've basically been able to judge the growth almost individually, and FOR ME, it's not all its cracked up to be.  As a powerlifter that's not using for anti-aging, my main goals are fat loss (without having to diet, it's hard as fuck to stay strong on a diet) and hyperplasia (which could take years to recognize.  I'm conflicted because I want to believe its working well and is worth the money, but looking objectively at my results thus far, I'm not convinced.



Someone just mentioned some Elitropins
To me last week. I've never heard of them
So I researched them. Someone posted up
Some blood work on this site and it showed
Them to be bunk. Idk which ones he had
I guess the old ones where green tops 
And the new ones are black tops. 
I did do a 200iu kit of hygetropins 
And loved them. They kept me the leanest. 
I'm on Rips now. The rips are damn 
Potent but I'm holding water on then
As I'm reading this is happening with
A lot of people using rips, so that could 
Make it appear that you're not getting 
The fat loss cuz of the water retention
With the rips. Plus you're on a very high
Dose. I went from 2ius of hygetropins 
To 4ius of Rips and my CTS got so bad
I just had to back off last week to 
2 iu's again. I also split my dosage in to
2 shots. One in the A.M. And the other
In the P.M.  Always post workout though. 
Idk if the shot split helps with results
But it's working we'll for me. 
When you get your hygetropins 
Maybe lower your dose and split your
Shots and see if that works for you as far
As fat loss.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

The ellitropins black tops I believe tested very good...just under rips I believe

Sad, I completely agree with you brotha


----------



## BigFella (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I've been running 2ius of Hygs for about six weeks, my wife has been using 1iu. We have noticed nothing. Bugger. I've just raised my dose to 3ius, nothing there as well. I wanted at least some sleep and some dreams!

We're in Australia - maybe the trip to Oz was long enough for them to lose all of their goodness, but it was in autumn/spring, so it's unlikely they got excessive heat and the shipping wasn't that slow - about ten days all up. 

We're off to Canada tomorrow for four weeks' skiing. We're not taking the GH  When we get back I'm planning to get back on for a couple of weeks and then get tested just to see if there's any HGH there.

I'm most disappointed for my wife's sake - she tried Var for nine days and bloated badly so had to give it up, then has tried HGH for no result. Meanwhile I'm going really well on TRT and Var works really well for me. A real bummer for her.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Again, a big thanks to everyone for sharing your experiences!

As I wrote earlier in this thread, there are so few reliable studies that have been properly performed on younger, healthy, individuals with HGH that it makes justify the use very difficult for me.

I've debated with myself using HGH for years now and I am still inclined to pass on it since I really just don't see the opportunity to realize any benefits for myself.


----------



## ripped_one (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I know you are looking for long term results, but my 3 weeks results at 2iu 5/2 with rips has been pretty eye opening.  Fat loss is nothing short of amazing, and I'm already high single digit to start with.  Sleep is very deep and I rarely wake up during the night.  Recovery for me might be a bit better, but its not like gear by any means. I can't comment on tendons or joint healing, but it hasn't gotten any worse yet.

So far the 2iu dose is affordable and worth it just for the sleep and fat loss alone.  I'm not sure I would say that if I needed 4-5iu per day for these results though.  IMO I would at least give it a shot at a low dose if you have a script.  it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Cashout, you did say you have a script 
I'm curious how expensive 100 iu's 
Of a script would be. Is that something
You can share with us here? Or does insurance 
Cover it? If the pharm grade is very expensive 
Then that may not justify the use
But what rips or hygetropins 
are going for I'd say give it a try.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Insurance pays for part of it - I can get it filled monthly at Walgreens - Nutropin AQ 20 for $296 out of pocket.



JAXNY said:


> Cashout, you did say you have a script
> I'm curious how expensive 100 iu's
> Of a script would be. Is that something
> You can share with us here? Or does insurance
> ...


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

See this is were I don't see any benefit for me - I'm already at 5% body fat and have no trouble staying there comfortably year round and I have no issues sleeping either - I get a solid 7-8 every night.

As I mentioned, with the amount of muscle I'm carrying naturally, I can't add any more muscle with out cycling and I am way past that in my life so I'm trying to find some "anti-aging benefits" that might warrant giving HGH a go for me.

I've debated this for years now and each time I come back to the same question - what is it going to do for me in terms of improving my quality of life?





ripped_one said:


> I know you are looking for long term results, but my 3 weeks results at 2iu 5/2 with rips has been pretty eye opening.  *Fat loss is nothing short of amazing*, and I'm already high single digit to start with.  *Sleep is very deep* and I rarely wake up during the night.  Recovery for me might be a bit better, but its not like gear by any means. I can't comment on tendons or joint healing, but it hasn't gotten any worse yet.
> 
> So far the 2iu dose is affordable and worth it just for the sleep and fat loss alone.  I'm not sure I would say that if I needed 4-5iu per day for these results though.  IMO I would at least give it a shot at a low dose if you have a script.  it certainly can't hurt.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Cashout said:


> Insurance pays for part of it - I can get it filled monthly at Walgreens - Nutropin AQ 20 for $296 out of pocket.



Nutropin AQ 20. How many iu's is that per
Month?


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



JAXNY said:


> Nutropin AQ 20. How many iu's is that per
> Month?



Don't know off hand it is measured in mgs - 20 mg/2ml is what my package insert says.

Real quick math on molecular weight tells me about 60ish ius.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

That sounds about right. Well that's 20
Iu's a day which is what you need for anti
Aging. It's a little more than double
The price of UG lab but you don't 
Ever have to worry about getting bunk
GH. Still reasonable if the benefits
Happen.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



JAXNY said:


> That sounds about right. Well that's 20
> Iu's a day which is what you need for anti
> Aging. It's a little more than double
> The price of UG lab but you don't
> ...


That's 2 iu's a day


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

im on hyges....  been on 12wks, maybe 14.  Ive slacked on my diet and have lost 3% BF at least.  Im back into a 31' waist pants.  The lady friend likes it as well.  

Growth wise, not much.  Sleep is great as im an imsoniac and im on 3 meds just to get 6-7hrs....



Cash, i do think you would benefit from GH.  Im 28 and i love it, dont know how i ever lived without it.  Im very shocked at a lot of the responses.  Not sure why more guys arent getting what a few of us are from it.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

See this is what I've always struggled with when contemplating using HGH - I know folks get some benefits from it but the things I see most commonly cited as the benefits are not things that offer any areas for improvements for me personally.

Dropping body fat, sleep, those are things that are perfect for me now. What I am looking for are some possible anti-aging effects like and those are really the hardest to document.



gymrat827 said:


> im on hyges....  been on 12wks, maybe 14.  Ive slacked on my diet and have lost 3% BF at least.  Im back into a 31' waist pants.  The lady friend likes it as well.
> 
> Growth wise, not much.  Sleep is great as im an imsoniac and im on 3 meds just to get 6-7hrs....
> 
> ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

i think the positive effect on well being is just so nice.  nice enough to buy a kit and see if you think its worth it.  2iu ED will be 50days, enough to see if you think its worth the cost.


recovery, anti aging, skin, CTS all benefit from it IMHO. or at least for me.  again, odd to me guys are not claiming more gains, positive effects.  I cant get enough of this shit.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Well Cash there are only two things known
For Anti aging. HGH and the fountain 
Of youth. I think you have better chances
Of obtaining the HG. 
If you're going to wait for factual 
Documentation you'll probably be using 
A walker by the time it comes. 
Spending the money and not getting 
The results seems to be your hold up. 
That's a risk we have all initially took
Especially us using UG labs hoping 
The product is legit. At least you have
Affordable pharm grade so that's one
Risk you don't have. I remember back
When it cost about $1,500 a month for 
Pharm grade. 
I'm surprised too at a lot of the post
Where some guys are getting great results
And others do not. More surprising is
That most every one is using the same
Brand or brands with different outcomes. 
This was my thinking before I tried it
Cash, because I didn't want to waste money
Either. But I thought hey, if it works
The payoff is going to be well worth it. 
And if it doesn't , well what the hell 
I've spent money on thing that were
Way less worth wile. Good luck in your
Decision bro.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

It is not a money issue - I retired 13 years ago at 30 and neither I nor my wife and kids ever have to worry about money in our respective lifetimes.

I'm not the type of person inclined to just take something without some very clear understanding of what I expect to get out of it. 

I always act very purposefully and with a clear goal and well-defined set of methods by which I intend to get to where I expect to go.

With HGH, I just can't find the expectations, outcomes, and necessary methods to convince me at this point it is worthwhile.





JAXNY said:


> Well Cash there are only two things known
> For Anti aging. HGH and the fountain
> Of youth. I think you have better chances
> Of obtaining the HG.
> ...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

if your 43 its worth it


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Cashout said:


> See this is what I've always struggled with when contemplating using HGH - I know folks get some benefits from it but the things I see most commonly cited as the benefits are not things that offer any areas for improvements for me personally.
> 
> Dropping body fat, sleep, those are things that are perfect for me now. What I am looking for are some *possible anti-aging effects* like and those are really the hardest to document.



What exactly are you looking for? Improved skin etc...I have great genes, thanks to my mother and have always had great skin but I'm 45 and get pegged at 32-34..I attribute some of it to the gh..same with my hands, they always say you can tell a persons age by their hands (I think this is targeted towards women) as you will see pictures of older lady stars and they can have so much work done to their face and even necks...but you see a pic. of their hands and it's amazing to see the difference.


----------



## Azog (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I am fairly young at 25, and I've noticed several things in the past 2 months on gh:
-Bloating
-CTS
-Drop in bf when cals were ADDED to my diet
-Deep sleep
-TONS of energy
-Recovery is very fast
-Hair growth is very rapid
-Hair is very soft
-Skins is much smoother and softer
-Joints feel nice (I had minor shoulder issues and slight hip problems, both feel better now. Not 100%, but better.)

I am running it a bit different than most people. I use 100mcg of ghrp2 and 100mcg mod-grf to create natural pulses of GH. 5-30 minutes later I piggyback these natty pulses with ~1.3ius of riptropins. I do this process 3x daily. Once upon waking, once right after weightlifting and before my cardio, and once directly before bed. I wait at least 30 minutes to eat after using the peptides. The whole idea here is to mimic the natural pulses of the body. Measurable effects of pulses were greater than an IV drip in test rats.

I have to agree with gymrat, I have seen huge benefits. I never had trouble sleeping or dropping bf when I tried, but the benefit is still realized. I feel like I get much more effective sleep and even need less.
I think some of you expect too much from gh. I don't. The benefits I mentioned are still fairly mild. I don't look like I am 17 again. I don't recover from a workout in 12 hours. Nor do I ever expect GH to help me add mass. But, I do still notice nice improvements in the areas of my life I mentioned.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Cashout said:


> It is not a money issue - I retired 13 years ago at 30 and neither I nor my wife and kids ever have to worry about money in our respective lifetimes.
> 
> I'm not the type of person inclined to just take something without some very clear understanding of what I expect to get out of it.
> 
> ...



I appologize if that came across the wrong
Way bro. I in now way intended to imply 
What your financial status may be. 
What I meant was, nobody likes to spend
Their hard earned money on something
And not get any value out of it. 
But with GH it's just one of those things
Some people feel its worth taking the 
Chance with. 
Scientific proof or not, there are a lot 
Of people claiming great results, myself
Included. And I feel bad for the guys 
That are spending there time and money
And not getting much out of it if any
Thing at all. Maybe that's what's unknown 
Is that it might not work on everyone. 
One of those things at this point you just
Have to try out and see, and hopefully
You get lucky.


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

No worries! I did not take it that way at all. I just wanted to make sure that the discussion did not become about "is it worth it" from a $$$ perspective.



JAXNY said:


> I appologize if that came across the wrong
> Way bro. I in now way intended to imply
> What your financial status may be.
> What I meant was, nobody likes to spend
> ...


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Jenner what I am looking for is some clear and identifiable pattern that is useful and predictive of the benefits of HGH.

Since the commercial release of the 191 chain synthetic version of the drug, I've followed HGH very closely. In fact, I've talked to hundreds if not thousands of people who have used HGH.

The only clear pattern that has emerged to date is that 50% of the users say it is "wonderful" and 50% say they garnered "no benefit" from it at all.

Now, I have heard both sides of the coin from the fat loss, muscle building, softer more supple skin, youthful appearance, rejuvenation of connective tissues, ect, ect, ect.

To a person, the reports are almost diametrically opposed - great stuff or worthless - almost no in between.

In both clinical and practical settings, when the reports are so bi-modal there is something more that needs to be investigated....that is why I have spend some much time looking for insights. 



Jenner said:


> What exactly are you looking for? Improved skin etc...I have great genes, thanks to my mother and have always had great skin but I'm 45 and get pegged at 32-34..I attribute some of it to the gh..same with my hands, they always say you can tell a persons age by their hands (I think this is targeted towards women) as you will see pictures of older lady stars and they can have so much work done to their face and even necks...but you see a pic. of their hands and it's amazing to see the difference.


----------



## PFM (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

I am questioning the benefits of HGH vs CTS Symptoms I encounter. I've been very steady on 2iu's: 5 on, 2 off for one year. I can attest to the fact my diet is atrocious while my BF% remains incredibly low for the amount of high glycemic carbs I ingest. Healthier looking, thinner skin, better overall recovery and positively a synergistic effect/result most noticeable while running 200mgs TRT.

Now the negative, the reason I have discontinued HGH for the past 6 days: CTS. Although the REM sleep is evident per my dreams I am up several times a night walking through the house shaking out my hands. I am not not talking annoying, I am talking painful. Once I can identify a marked decrease in these CTS symptoms I'll resume HGH @ 1iu/ one dose each day (the severe CTS set in shorty after 2iu's/ 1iu am and 1iu pm).

A close friend of mine has suffered from chronic neck pain for years, the HGH calmed the pain, just to confirm it is the HGH providing this relief the HGH was discontinued and the pain resumed, once the regimen was restored the neck pain ceased.



IMO HGH the benefits of HGH are user dependent/selective.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Hey Cash, it sounds like you've done
A great deal of research on HGH. 
definitely more than I have so far. 
Let me ask you this. I did read something
Somewhere that a small percentage 
Of people will develope an anti body
To the synthetic HGH which will
Make it ineffective. Have you heard any
Thing on this. Could this be why some guys
Are not getting any results when others are.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

buy a kit and see for yourself.


----------



## katelly (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Only side effects I get are hand are tensing up and feel overworked. IM doing 5ius a day


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



PFM said:


> I am questioning the benefits of HGH vs CTS Symptoms I encounter. I've been very steady on 2iu's: 5 on, 2 off for one year. I can attest to the fact my diet is atrocious while my BF% remains incredibly low for the amount of high glycemic carbs I ingest. Healthier looking, thinner skin, better overall recovery and positively a synergistic effect/result most noticeable while running 200mgs TRT.
> 
> Now the negative, the reason I have discontinued HGH for the past 6 days: CTS. Although the REM sleep is evident per my dreams I am up several times a night walking through the house shaking out my hands. I am not not talking annoying, I am talking painful. Once I can identify a marked decrease in these CTS symptoms I'll resume HGH @ 1iu/ one dose each day (the severe CTS set in shorty after 2iu's/ 1iu am and 1iu pm).
> 
> ...



What brand were you using?


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Cashout said:


> Jenner what I am looking for is some clear and identifiable pattern that is useful and predictive of the benefits of HGH.
> 
> Since the commercial release of the 191 chain synthetic version of the drug, I've followed HGH very closely. In fact, I've talked to hundreds if not thousands of people who have used HGH.
> 
> ...



Ok, I get it and I will say that I am one of the in between folks as I don't think it's amazing by any means and maybe that is a dosage thing or a quality thing...to be honest, I could take it or leave it and one of the reasons I will not pay a fortune for it


----------



## Cashout (Jan 3, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

The thing that is so interesting to me is this - there really is no pattern between those who seem to respond well and those who say they do not respond.

Pardon the anecdotal example for a moment but it is illustrative.

I am very good friends with a multi-time all star major league baseball pitcher. We became friends when he was a student in college. He has been in MLB for over ten years and has been using HGH for the past 6 years.

When I asked him about his HGH use, his exact response was "There is no way I could throw 80 pitches every 3 or 4 days without it. My shoulder feels better today than it did when I made it to the league."

In speaking with another friend who is a "typical" avid weight lifter - 4-5 days a week power lifting type of training - he used HGH consistently for 3 years and discontinued use because "I can't tell you if GH ever did one thing for me when I was taking it."

Last case example - my urologist - has used HGH himself for 6 years. He does nothing athletic at all - no lifting, no running, nothing other than a brisk walk every morning with his wife. He swears by GH - he is also a vegan doesn't seem to present any type of muscular physique what so ever.

So there is such a diverse and divergent set of opinions on HGH that it really amazes and intrigues me to solicit as many insight as possible.



Jenner said:


> Ok, I get it and I will say that I am one of the in between folks as I don't think it's amazing by any means and maybe that is a dosage thing or a quality thing...to be honest, I could take it or leave it and one of the reasons I will not pay a fortune for it


----------



## Cashout (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



JAXNY said:


> Hey Cash, it sounds like you've done
> A great deal of research on HGH.
> definitely more than I have so far.
> Let me ask you this. I did read something
> ...



Not sure - I have heard of this but I have not seen any case analysis or detailed description - I'll have to look in to it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Cashout said:


> The thing that is so interesting to me is this - there really is no pattern between those who seem to respond well and those who say they do not respond.
> 
> *Pardon the anecdotal example for a moment but it is illustrative.*
> 
> ...



Very much so (bold) and I totally agree with you. I think it's just like aas, there are so many variables that everyone is going to have different experiences.

Take for example, I have used the same brand as someone in this thread that says they have had crazy dreams, slept great etc...BUT no matter what brand/kind I have used, I have not had this happen (and this person doesn't do crazy doses) I have found that I have gotten better results with some than others...seems sometimes to be a hit or miss. 

For me, I'm ok with the small benefit that I get from it for now and as long as I can get decent gh for a good price I think I will continue to use it but, I see where you are coming from and your reservations are justified.


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



PFM said:


> I am questioning the benefits of HGH vs CTS Symptoms I encounter. I've been very steady on 2iu's: 5 on, 2 off for one year. I can attest to the fact my diet is atrocious while my BF% remains incredibly low for the amount of high glycemic carbs I ingest. Healthier looking, thinner skin, better overall recovery and positively a synergistic effect/result most noticeable while running 200mgs TRT.
> 
> Now the negative, the reason I have discontinued HGH for the past 6 days: CTS. Although the REM sleep is evident per my dreams I am up several times a night walking through the house shaking out my hands. I am not not talking annoying, I am talking painful. Once I can identify a marked decrease in these CTS symptoms I'll resume HGH @ 1iu/ one dose each day (the severe CTS set in shorty after 2iu's/ 1iu am and 1iu pm).
> 
> ...



I've discovered some temporary relief
For that painful CTS. 
I have the same problem. Wake up hand and
Arm so numb its painful. With me it's 
Hard to shake off and takes a good while
But then comes back rather quickly. 
I have a very powerful back massager
I bought from brookstones. It was about
$200 but perfect for guys like us who body
Build as it is strong. 
One night I woke up in so much pain
I tried using that massager on my arm
To see what it would do. I just let it sit
In the palm of my hand and massaged 
My forearm and in less then a minute
The pain was completely gone and will
Usually stay gone for the rest of the night
I think the vibration gets everything 
Freed up and circulating again back
To normal faster than trying to shake
It off. Has worked well for me and makes
The CTS tolerable. I recomend trying one
If your CTS is that bad.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



JAXNY said:


> I've discovered some temporary relief
> For that painful CTS.
> I have the same problem. *Wake up hand and
> Arm so numb* its painful. With me it's
> ...



Interesting as I have experienced this while on aas but not "just" from gh


----------



## JAXNY (Jan 4, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Jenner said:


> Interesting as I have experienced this while on aas but not "just" from gh



I've only experienced this on GH and only
After I jumped from 2ius to 4ius of rips
I think I may have taken too big of a
Jump to quick. Before that it was just
Brief and very mild. Never on AAS though
And I have done a lot of AAS.


----------



## BigFella (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

Hand and arm pain: a hadn't made the connection. I had a CT operation after a motorbike prang in 1974 (thought I'd throw that in there!) and I had only associated CT pain with wrist nerve compression, not arm. And my wife had been getting arm pain on 1iu, so maybe we don't have HGH destroyed by poor transport conditions, maybe it is perfectly good and we're just not seeing benefits. This makes me more keen to get serious about giving it a good scientific workout when I get back from holidays. At least I know I don't get sides at 3ius, even if I haven't noticed benefits yet.

I would love it to work. I have nothing against being 61, but thats old enough! And it's my birthday next week. I might cancel it. 

Cashout: I think you're going to have to give it a serious six month trial - you'll never be satisfied otherwise.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*



Cashout said:


> The thing that is so interesting to me is this - there really is no pattern between those who seem to respond well and those who say they do not respond.
> 
> Pardon the anecdotal example for a moment but it is illustrative.
> 
> ...



on a supplement companies fourm i work for we had a guy who play 3rd base in the MLB who would post, chat, share what went on behind the scenes.  

He would say pretty much half the team would be on one thing or another.  Guys would take 60mg of var pre Game.  TNE pre game, 10iu GH on off days, etc etc

bringing stuff on the plane with them for road games.......hookers/jersey chasers and so forth.


----------



## MoneyShot (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Please post your goals, experience, protocols, and outcomes with long-term HGH use...*

So far, I've only seen one guy say he ran it EOD. Anyone else ever try to HGH blast method for mass? Either the MWF or post workout only? Curious to hear results of this method, and also state if slin was used in conjunction please.


----------

